# Jesus



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Apologises if I've put this in the wrong section. I was just thinking... if DR/DP is a result of a spiritual awakening and Jesus was the most spiritual person I can think of on earth. Do you think he experienced DR/DP at some point?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dp may be influenced by facing existential issues and not being "fearless" enough yet to deal with those issues. That can involve spiritual insight, however true spiritual awareness comes from spirit, which is a threshold of spiritual development. Astral awareness with little essence could result in derealisation - I find that I have that if my energy is is too big psychically and I'm not grounded.

As Jesus was pure spiritual awareness there is no way he would have suffered from anything like depersonalisation or anxiety. Anxiety is always at some level related with fear. Jesus would have been completely peaceful and free from fear. Nothing would have frightened him. Being fully alight, he also couldn't have had even the smallest amount of attachment to this life. It is not possible for someone free from attachment to be dissociated from their physical form, as they would have no fear of death, plus spirit gives an innate sense of purpose.

I would describe my own experiences of dissociation as "purgatory" or being stuck in the astral realms. This is a stage prior to spiritual awareness as there isn't enough essence to counteract or resolve the fearful attachments. We are all in some state of fear, embarassment, shame, regret, guilt etc, but can begin to release these more and more through empathy, humanity and essence. All beings have essence to various degrees and channelled through different layers of the mental structures (chakras) and physical and other bodies. Essence clears chakras when able to pass through. Meditating on essence can heal anxiety and reduce dissociation from the body once the chakras/channels are cleared enough from fearful/dark blocks. It takes time and tends to go at a rate mastered by the unconscious but can be sped up by consciously seeking people who channel essence or heal through allowing your release of fearful emotions, lack of agenda on their part is essential. Counsellors etc. whoever can face your fears without reacting negatively is living in essence and not externally emotionally dependant.

Yours sincerely
R


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Spirit said:


> Spiritual awakenings are not unpleasent,dr/dp is suffering.Spirit.


Spiritual awakenings are often unpleasant and usually very difficult. This is because old parts of yourself fall away and you stare into an unknown future. They can be frightening and are often accompanied by suffering as well. I believe DP/DR can be but not necessarily related to spiritual awakening - more so the pain and hardship that pushes you to heal rather than the actual method.

You also contradict the above quote in your last post, lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Its ok I contradict myself too 

I think DP can be one way of experiencing a Dark Night, but not the only way. Depression, Anxiety, Schizophrenia, PTSD etc etc are also ways it could happen. And I agree that DP isn't a spiritual awakening but it spurs you onto to become spiritually awakened (Because you must literally heal or die).

I've noticed that the further in you go, the bigger it gets. The more healed you become, the harder it gets, but you are more prepared for it. If you have the right attitude things must become easier, though there will always be pain and suffering, it just depends on how to deal with it. If you can accept it and learn from it, it becomes less painful and there is less suffering. That's the theory anyway


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Its a very good theory,agreed.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Now its just a matter of putting it into practice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

don't like it


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I meant that I have trouble putting it into practice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

....


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

:idea:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Jesus suffered every pain you can imagine. Even DP/DR.
Like what Spirit pointed out... that He felt disconnected from his Father. 
He took our pain on Himself on the cross. He was our sacrifice.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesus did, along with all the rest of the Messiahs!

Visit your local mental institution and you can meet them.
We have to keep them locked up, because it simply is not 
good form to behave like the son of God in today's society.

We wouldn't want another Schneerson on our hands.


----------



## sarah30 (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe being a christian and finally realizing this life we live is not forever. Can make a person sometimes struggle with Dp. I believe the Lord is the only one who can restore you back to perfect health. Medicine can help but, a person must truly know that Jesus is the only answer to dealing with this dp and anxiety that can follow it. It says in the bible the lord has felt all pain and fear when he was sent here from heaven from God. He was God in the flesh. So I think he felt anxiety and fear while he was on earth.Jesus I believe is the only answer to any promblem we face here on earth he loves us right where we are. he is God the author of life. WE can't take our next breath unless he allows us too. So I guess in my opinion Dp can sometimes be a good thing. If the old person is being renewed in their mind and soul. So why do we view it as a terrible thing. Maybe, the world is crazy and we are the sane ones.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

..


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah...I wish I knew more interesting people. My DPD makes me the craziest of all my friends.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

...


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

Laura said:


> Do you think he experienced DR/DP at some point?


When he cried out from the cross just before he died he suffered the sins of all mankind and separation from the father. He went to hell for us then came back to defeat death. I believe that breif time when he suffered the sins of all mankind for us, he suffered something far worse then DP. It can give us hope that we can also over come our affliction. It isn't always easy but when we are weak he can carry us. Just like the poem "Foot prints"


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

..


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

guitarman said:


> It can give us hope that we can also over come our affliction. It isn't always easy but when we are weak he can carry us. Just like the poem "Foot prints"


Beautiful poem.

*

Footprints

One night a man had a dream. He dreamed he was walking along the beach with the Lord. Across the sky flashed scenes from his life. For each scene he noticed two sets of footprints in the sand; one belonging to him and the other to the Lord

When the last scene of his life flashed before him, he looked back at the footprints in the sand. He noticed that many times along the path of his life there was only one set of footprints. He also noticed that it happened at the very lowest and saddest times of his life. This really bothered him and questioned the Lord about it.

"Lord, you said that once I decided to follow you, you'd walk with me all the way. However, I noticed that during the most troublesome times of my life there was only one set of footprints. I don't understand why when I needed you most you would leave me."

The Lord replied, ?my precious, precious child, I love you and I would never leave you during your times of trial and suffering, when you see only one set of footprints it was then that I carried you."

*


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ I love that poem...


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

VinCi said:


> Woah, you guys are seriously crazy.
> This has gone too far, what the flower* happens to moderating this forum?
> I'm banned for telling the truth and these people are allowed to create mass psychosis? shit....
> 
> If jesus ever existed (no evidence exist), he NEVER WENT TO HELL, HELL IS MAKE BELIEF. read some history god damnit


Calm down, man. Jesus of Nazareth did, without a doubt, exist. Whether he was the son of God, sent to redeem mankind for all its sins by dying on a cross and thus ushering in the Messianic age, is not proven and probably never will be. I am not a Christian. I don't believe in the divinity of Christ. But have some respect. And while you're at it, take your own advice and read some history. Then read some philosophy.

Love,
R


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

VinCi said:


> I got a major in philosophy.
> Idiot.
> provide me some proof, because even christian scholars says there is NO EVIDENCE HE EXISTED.


Well what kind of conversation are we having? Are we arguing about existence itself, because then I can't help. Was there a man from Nazareth named Jesus? Most people, not most Christians, but most people believe he did. What do you want from me? A photo? There's a fukton of writing about him and that's more than we have about anything else.

Sorry I didn't know your history as a philosophy student. Chillllll.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

to argue the existence of the historical Jesus is pretty ignorant. The argument of the religious Jesus is a completely different topic. Even non-christian historians acknowledge the historical Jesus.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

VinCi said:


> I got a major in philosophy.
> Idiot.
> provide me some proof, because even christian scholars says there is NO EVIDENCE HE EXISTED.


oh gosh. please stop. you're making philosophy majors look bad. quit while you're ahead.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lololol no silly, i'm peachy! i understood exactly who you were responding to. 
now lets not ruin this. because there's some things about you i think are pretty damn cool. i just wanted to heat you up for a second i'm sorry ahah. 
and yes, i'm also a philosophy major but i'm not a jackass about it.


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

I am reading a book that explains who Jesus really was. He was the Messiah, the Davidic king. He married Mary Magdalene, who brought the grail children to Gaul to become Europe's royal dynasty from God's people. 
Jesus was a child of God, and he and his Nazarenes had a blessed effect on Europe. All were children of God as well.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Anla said:


> I am reading a book that explains who Jesus really was. He was the Messiah, the Davidic king. He married Mary Magdalene, who brought the grail children to Gaul to become Europe's royal dynasty from God's people.
> Jesus was a child of God, and he and his Nazarenes had a blessed effect on Europe. All were children of God as well.


We're all children of God and by only by turning to Jesus can we be saved. Be blessed, Anla, and spread His message.


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Check out http://www.sambloodroyal.com.

The site has access to articles published in Europe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

---


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Jesus Christ is my superhero!!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Who wins in a fight, Jesus or Superman?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

hmm they are both different so I can't say


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

While that poem was good it strikes me as having the rather obvious purpose of "explaining/justifying" to christians why god/jesus do not show themselves or ever help their people when they are in need. Excuse the morbidness of my attached picture, it seems relevant.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

k


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Laura said:


> Apologises if I've put this in the wrong section. I was just thinking... if DR/DP is a result of a spiritual awakening and Jesus was the most spiritual person I can think of on earth. Do you think he experienced DR/DP at some point?


I think he actually could have when he was praying in the garden shortly before his death. I mean it says that he was so emotionaly distrought that he was sweating drops of blood, so if he was that scared, then his anxiety level could have been really high and he could have actually experienced it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The evangelists wrote their stories several hundreds of years after the death of Jesus, at a time when the church needed more people to join. I dont know who he was, But he most certainly was not the fictional person performing great miracles that the bible describes. Peace.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Inzom said:


> The evangelists wrote their stories several hundreds of years after the death of Jesus, at a time when the church needed more people to join. I dont know who he was, But he most certainly was not the fictional person performing great miracles that the bible describes. Peace.


Peter: "JC! Tell them about that one time you walked on water!!!"

Jesus: "Dude, you were drunk. It was a puddle."


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Inzom said:


> The evangelists wrote their stories several hundreds of years after the death of Jesus, at a time when the church needed more people to join.


Where do you people get this stuff?!!! This is completely fictional!! :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Peter: "JC! Tell them about that one time you walked on water!!!"
> 
> Jesus: "Dude, you were drunk. It was a puddle."


LOL.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> Inzom said:
> 
> 
> > The evangelists wrote their stories several hundreds of years after the death of Jesus, at a time when the church needed more people to join.
> ...


Discovery Channel and/or National Geographic/History channel.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Inzom said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Inzom said:
> ...


Jesus' disciples wrote the new testament (the stories about Jesus). And they walked with him during his life and wrote these books in a period of about 60 to 70 years after Jesus' death, then they were all killed in different ways except for John who was bannished to the isle of Patmos where he wrote the last book of the Bible, Revalation. That has been proven by carbon dating of the original texts.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> That has been proven by carbon dating of the original texts.


Is carbon dating proof of the theory of natural selection, too?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

egodeath said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > That has been proven by carbon dating of the original texts.
> ...


first, i dont know what natural selection really is, ive heard of it but i dont know what it is. and I guess it depends on what you are carbon dating.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

egodeath said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > That has been proven by carbon dating of the original texts.
> ...


OOOOHHHHH i get what you were asking Ryan!!!. when i said the carbon dating was proof, I meant proof of the time in which the texts were written.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh man. Carbon dating?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > eduEDU1 said:
> ...


Yes, but if you think carbon dating works, does it only work for dating texts or is it also proof that a) the world is much more than 5,000 years old; b) there were dinosaurs; and c) evolution occurred?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Yes, but if you think carbon dating works, does it only work for dating texts or is it also proof that a) the world is much more than 5,000 years old; b) there were dinosaurs; and c) evolution occurred?


I would say yes to a and b. but I dont think that carbon dating proved that there were dinosaurs, I think finding the fossils and bones is enough.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm curious about c. How does carbon dating prove evolution?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> I'm curious about c. How does carbon dating prove evolution?


exactly, I dont see how it possibly could. thats why I said a and b.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

eduEDU1 said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but if you think carbon dating works, does it only work for dating texts or is it also proof that a) the world is much more than 5,000 years old; b) there were dinosaurs; and c) evolution occurred?
> ...


What are your thoughts on the fossils and bones that show human evolution?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > egodeath said:
> ...


ive yet to see one that shows that, or heard of anyone finding any that proves that.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

eduEDU1 said:


> Matt210 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your thoughts on the fossils and bones that show human evolution?
> ...


Well you've said it to me in the past, so I say it in the friendliest way possible: I think you need to do your research  . There is a whole world of information out there not published in the Bible or on Christian websites.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Matt210 said:
> ...


Yeah, it didn't go Ape --> **** Sapien. It went Australopithecus aethiopicus --> **** habilis --> **** erectus --> **** sapiens with plenty other in between. Fossils are evidence of this. Carbon dating them helps us make this timeline. Oh well, God forgot to put it in the Bible, so it's probably not very important.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes plenty of evidence. Like a pig's tooth that is missing link for human evolution.


----------



## deadtoself (Apr 13, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Yeah, it didn't go Ape --> **** Sapien. It went Australopithecus aethiopicus --> **** habilis --> **** erectus --> **** sapiens with plenty other in between. Fossils are evidence of this. Carbon dating them helps us make this timeline. Oh well, God forgot to put it in the Bible, so it's probably not very important.


The problem is that not all scientist agree with that. Some believe that there is no difference between erectus and sapiens. They really are similar, and that's why most believe that one evolved from the other. Brain size and body size ranges overlap between the two species. Eskimos are small and have big brows, but they're just as human as we are. And the main thing that puts **** erectus in a different category is carbon dating.

But alot of scientists (feel free to research at school or in your library or on the internet) only trust carbon dating for fossils as old as 3000-5000 years old. Even the hard-core C14 fans only trust it to 50,000 - 60,000 years.

And that's assuming that the decay rate of C14 has always been the same. Again, not everybody buys that. And organic material, being porous, can easily be contaminated by its environment, especially when we're talkin thousands of years of exposure, and absorb C12, throwing off the ratio and making it seem older.

And most likely the atmosphere has changed over time, and cosmic radiation in it, and therefore the amount of C14 being produced.

I guess none of this really proves anything, maybe it's just not THAT important anyways.

I dunno, I'd like to agree with the majority, but I can't say I'm convinced. I try to question everything. Even popular theories.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

deadtoself said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it didn't go Ape --> **** Sapien. It went Australopithecus aethiopicus --> **** habilis --> **** erectus --> **** sapiens with plenty other in between. Fossils are evidence of this. Carbon dating them helps us make this timeline. Oh well, God forgot to put it in the Bible, so it's probably not very important.
> ...


Thank you for posting this.


----------

